# IVC (Infinite Vape Creations) - Juice Reviews



## Vape_N8th (26/1/17)

*Mean Mr Custard*

As the name insinuates, this juice packs a mean punch! , this is definitely what I personally call a nostalgic vape .....

Let me take you on a journey to my childhood, its 3 o clock in the afternoon and there she is my cute little grandmother ( will attach a picture of her because well she's cute af) in her kitchen busy yammering about the state of this country and how I should work harder in school but it is to no avail as I am completely enticed by the pure ecstasy emitting from the oven: The smell of her malva pudding fills my nostrils ....... moist, yummy, warm and sweet and of course malva pudding is never complete without fluffy yellow homemade custard !

this juice just took me on a wild ride back to the good old days of scraped knees and my grannies soft kisses, it is certainly a mind boggler.

Flavor: It is essentially a fluffy custard not like Ultra-mel or something store bought but rather as before mentioned sweet yummy homemade custard, it is rather sweet but not overpoweringly sweet. (7.5/10)

MouthFeel: Right off the bat you are hit with an extremely creamy coating in the mouth with the highest hints of custard coming through on the ex-hale, this is certainly very much enjoyable




 (7.8/10)

Price: Once again they are priced at R120 per 30ml and the 100ml prices will be announced soon (hopefully), IVC offers R150 quality juice at a lower price bracket which is always an inevitable occurrence.

Availability: IVC are currently stocked by the following vendors: Lung candy , Vape Candi ,Eciggies, alleycat vapes and vapeaway!

All and all I thoroughly enjoyed Mean Mr. Custard, it took me on a trip down memory lane and this really meant a lot to me, once again big thanks to the okes at IVC Paul Vermaak and Adriaan Cruywagen for sending over the juice range!

* please note these juices were supplied to me for the purpose of this review , this however has no influence on my ability to review these juices honestly , I firmly strive to bring you guys non-biased and honest reviews , once again guys and girls if there are any juices you would like to see me review , drop me a message and if you have any tips or recommendations , do not hesitate to give me your feedback.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (26/1/17)

A picture of my adorable Gran As promised !


----------



## PsyCLown (26/1/17)

I'm gonna be honest. I was disappointed to find out that this was a plain custard after you mentioned the malva pudding. I was getting all excited about the flavor profile being that of malva pudding with custard.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (26/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> I'm gonna be honest. I was disappointed to find out that this was a plain custard after you mentioned the malva pudding. I was getting all excited about the flavor profile being that of malva pudding with custard.


Im sorry man -_- , but yeah a malva pudding and custard vape would be phenomenal !!, did you at least enjoy the review ?


----------



## PsyCLown (26/1/17)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> Im sorry man -_- , but yeah a malva pudding and custard vape would be phenomenal !!, did you at least enjoy the review ?


That I did. Was a nice read.

I reckon I need to try my hand at a DIY Malva pudding & Custard mix though!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ (26/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> That I did. Was a nice read.
> 
> I reckon I need to try my hand at a DIY Malva pudding & Custard mix though!


I would buy that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (26/1/17)

ShamZ said:


> I would buy that!


Happy you feel this way


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> malva pudding with custard



It can definitely be something to look into.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (26/1/17)

Nooooo,malva pudding!Diet is moertoe now,I want malva!


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (3/2/17)

*Kiss Me (Strawberry Lips)*

This is the last ( but certainly not the least) Juice in IVC's range, this juice grew on me for sure. It is completely different from other strawberry themed juices out there. Imagine Liqui fruit's strawberry juice transformed into a creamy sorbet ! that is my best description of this juice, it's a slightly fermented strawberry taste with playful creamy hints, this just makes for a wonderful vape.

Flavor: On the initial Inhale you get that sticky sweet fermented strawberry taste which kinda naturally balances the sweetness and bitterness of a strawberry out beautifully, on the exhale there is more of a creamy strawberry sorbet feel to it, this IMO is just great it feels like you are vaping two completely strawberry juices at once ! ( 7.8/10)

Mouthfeel: Like with most of IVC;s juices, it coats your mouth with a rich and creamy taste coupled with some lovely strawberry that tends to linger! ( 8/10)

Price: Once again they are approaching the market in a more cost friendly way. Bringing their juices in with a R120 per 30ml price tag without compromising on quality.(10/10)

Availability: IVC's juices are currently stocked by the following vape shops and stores: Lung Candy, AlleyCat Vapes, Vape Candi, Eciggies,
Vapeaway, Cuba Tobacconist, Tobaccoland Lemon Tree and Tops Radiokop. (10/10)

In conclusion, Kiss me ( strawberry lips is just plain awesome , its totally different and that in all honesty is what we need in the E-Liquid market !

Once again, big thanks to Paul Vermaak and Adriaan Cruywagen from IVC for sending me the juice line for the purpose of this review. Please keep in mind that this does not, in any way, change my perception of the juices. All the opinions in the review are my own. Bringing you honest and non-biased reviews.

For the consumer by the consumer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/2/17)

Creating this thread to contain IVC juice reviews 
Am going to move various other threads and posts into here


----------



## Silver (3/2/17)

Thanks for sharing your reviews on the IVC juices @JanVanRiebeeckVaped 

Have moved the posts and reviews in the previous two IVC threads you created to this newly created thread so the IVC juice reviews can all be in one place. We do it like this to make it a bit easier for future readers to find.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (3/2/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your reviews on the IVC juices @JanVanRiebeeckVaped
> 
> Have moved the posts and reviews in the previous two IVC threads you created to this newly created thread so the IVC juice reviews can all be in one place. We do it like this to make it a bit easier for future readers to find.


Thanks so much !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (31/5/17)

Wuddup Vape Fam - please go check out my review on IVC!


----------



## Stosta (5/12/17)

So i meant to get you guys some decent feedback on a couple of juices I got from @ivc_mixer , but sadly free time has been scarce lately! But I did want to get some thoughts out before I completely forget to do it!




*R'n'R
*
This is the one I really got excited about. Rum and raisin has to be one of my favourite ice creams of all time. I like it because it is subtle, and the raisins add just a little sweetness to it, so it's not the usual sugar-induced coma that other ice cream gives you!

And the juice does the ice cream flavour a great justice! It was actually remarkable how accurate this juice is to the flavour, I think the only thing missing is the ice part of it! A fairly rich flavour, but not overbearing, and just a touch of sweetness (just like the raisins in the ice cream!). A great juice and a spot-on replication of the Rum & Raisin flavour in my opinion.

*Floatin' Soda
*
Floatin' Soda is an attempt at a Cream Soda float, and a great one at that. I was expecting a big glass of cream soda with a hint of ice cream, but it was more like a bowl of ice cream with a cream soda syrup dripped on top. In other words, I thought that the ice cream aspect of it was the dominant flavour, with a hint of cream soda.

Some great flavours here, and hopefully I'll get to try them in a few other setups and get back to you guys, but will leave it here for now.

Thanks @ivc_mixer for going through the effort of getting these juices to me, great job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/12/17)

Thank you for the kind words @Stosta 

Glad you enjoyed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/12/17)

@Stosta Ah we know how distracted you must be with the new addition to your family (human - not vape)! Soon you'll be thinking about flavours of baby food - those mushy things in the jars.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stew (17/11/21)

I am on my second bottle now so this is not a first impression. I am really enjoying this juice Chuck Pineapple Bubblegum. Subtle flavour but delicious, with a perfect sweetness for me. Using in Zeus X twin coil tanks and an Ares2 tank.
Thanks @ivc_mixer 


.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------

